# Cab Forward



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Finally finished!


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

woow, very cool...


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good. How about a few construction details.


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron, 

Beautiful work. I look forward to seeing some shots of it running on your great layout! 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice detail there Ron, I'll have to come count rivets/pipes!


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Added another smoke stack and am using only one smoke unit.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice touch with the duel smoke stacks and using a single smoke unit. What did you use for the smoke unit? Later RJD


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

It is the original one that came with the mallet


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job Ron, hope my Challenger smokes as well as that!


----------

